# Kids bathrom



## billy d (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Adam and welcome to the site I've got 3boys and 1 girl and they are all as vain as one another, but I don't understand your question.


----------



## adamhoban (Feb 8, 2009)

*re: kids bathroom*

Sorry Billy,
I am trying to figure out what type of adhesive is best for attaching wood or vinyl onto a glass mirror.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

There are some comments on a similar topic several threads down...

'glue to a mirror'

Might be something useful there.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Without trying to advertise something, we did an undersea theme on our old house. We painted waves about a foot from the top of the ceiling, a lighter blue for the sky (with clouds and everything), a darker blue for the water, and kelp and coral on the bottom, a bunch of fish (paint and sticker), the whole bit.

Of course, I say "we" like I had anything to do with it. It was mostly my mother-in-law.


----------

